

BoycottOpera.JS - drderidder
https://github.com/darrenderidder/BoycottOpera.JS
BoycottOpera.JS - encourage your visitors to switch to Firefox!
======
mistercow
1\. Nobody's going to read the page you redirected them to. They're just going
to make a mental note never to visit your site again.

2\. raw.github.com is not a CDN, and using it like one will result in poor
performance for your site while wasting a lot of GitHub's resources.

~~~
drderidder
Yeah, its tongue-in-cheek ... not to be taken seriously. More of a statement
that people who're really unhappy about Opera could take action to promote an
alternative.

